# N Scale Layout Design



## hunterwj (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm designing my track plan for my N scale layout on paper and was wondering if a computer program existed that would allow me to create and save on my computer my track plan. I have several N scale track planning books which have been helpful, but would like something more useful than my sketches.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track planning programs*



hunterwj said:


> I'm designing my track plan for my N scale layout on paper and was wondering if a computer program existed that would allow me to create and save on my computer my track plan. I have several N scale track planning books which have been helpful, but would like something more useful than my sketches.


hunterwj;

There are several such programs available. SCARM, and ANYTRACK are two of the many available. I don't personally use one, (I'm so non-digital, that I can barely use a computer! :smilie_auslachen: ) However there are many here on the forum who do use track planning programs. Have you looked on our "Layout Design" section? You should find many programs and enthusiasts there. Have you tried a Google search? Check under "model railroad track planning."

good luck;

Traction Forum:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## hunterwj (Dec 16, 2017)

*Reply to traction fan*

Thanks for the help. My computer skills are limited and my computers are not very new, so we both have similarities. I'll check out the layout design site. I was able to use an N scale layout design from one of my books that caught my interest and made several copies of the track plan so I could add to it. My layout platform structure is 48"x66" with a 21"x36" addition on the one side. It's sits in a corner, but I will be able to reach across 3 sides easily because of the 21"x36" extension. 
WJH


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It also may help you to review the various threads
that show layout designs in our Layout
Design Forum. I always encourage checking everything
available but with the idea that you don't have to
use the exact design of a layout...choose sections that
appeal to you and find a way to connect them in a
layout that you think you will enjoy.

It's also important to consider how you want to
run your trains...just sit back and watch them
go round and round...or would you like to set up
a yard and spurs so you can enjoy the challenges
of switching...Most of us have a combination of
these two modes...with DCC you can even have
one train in continuous running as you move freight
cars about with another loco.

Don


----------

